# ON/OFF de válvula solenoide biestable



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Estimados colaboradores,

Tengo una válvula solenoide biestable, la cual se activa por pulso tensión de +4,5 VDC en t<0,15 sg, y se desactiva con otro pulso de +4,5 VDC t<0,50 sg. Necesito implementar un circuito eléctrico (poca potencia) capaz de suministramer estos pulsos. La orden la comandará un circuito ya desarrollado y funcionando basado en la detección por proximidad. Es decir, al detectar un objeto se produce un escalón de tensión de 0 a 4,5V y se queda en este estado hasta que deja de detectar. Cuando sucede esto último pasa el escalón de 4,5V a 0V.

La solenoide sólo necesita pulsos de +4,5VDC, y no escalones.

Por más que intento diseñar un circuito basado en R, C y Transistores no hay manera. Necesito que el circuito sea lo más simple y efectivo posible. 

¿Pueden ayudarme? Les esterá enormemente agradecidos.

GRACIAS.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

creo que lo que necesitas es un conformador de pulsos....
buscalo con ese nombre

normalmente se hace con un 7414.... eso es para evitar los "escalones"
lo demas no lo entendi...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias Lubeck,

Le echaré un vistazo a lo que me dices. Por otro lado, quiero rectificar lo solicitado;

Realmente necesito generar un pulso Positivo de +4,5 VDC (25ms)[/B] en el instante que detectamos el objeto, y un pulos Negativo de -4,5 VDC (25ms) cuando dejamos de detectar. Dure lo que dure el período de detección, sólo se producirá un único pulso, justo en el inicio, y un único pulso al final.

Es así de simple pero que ya me duele la cabeza de pensar.

Espero haberme explicado.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Tienes el numero de parte del selenoide... le echo una mirada y quizas pueda intentarlo... o alguien con mas experiencia lo haga....


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Número de parte??? a que te refieres??? Te puedo facilitar los datos característicos.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> Número de parte??? a que te refieres???


a un numero de parte o modelo para buscar la ficha tecnica en internet...
a mi se me hace muy raro eso del -5v y +5v para la activacion/desactivacion....

igual estoy tratando de simular ese pulso que deseas...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Mira la URL:
http://ceohz.en.alibaba.com/product/452753651-212079051/Solenoid_valve_DC_24V_MFZ0102M_90.html

La válvula la tengo en mi mano, y sé que pasa de un estado a otro polarizándola a +5 VDC (ON) y a -5 VDC (OFF). Y como decía basta con pulsos para cambiar de estado. De mantener esa tensión el consumo sería tremendo.

Gracias.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Ok...

mira yo intentaria con un circuito como este (mensaje 5)...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/generar-solo-pulso-flanco-subida-16562/#post113044
y un puente H... 

y me queda el gusanito de intentarlo con un Amp Oper..
igual sigo simulandolo...


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

Amigo lubeck un monoestable, le das la duración que dice en los datos y listo, lo puedes hacer con un 555 o    con lógica TTL y no necesita -5 de echo dice en los datos 4.5Vdc a cada impuslo cambia de estado


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Ok... Panda...

 ya se me hacia raro eso del -5v, 

yo creo que link que puse sirve para el fin....


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Así pensaba yo también, pero no es así. Hace falta un pulso negativo para cambiar de estado. Es lo que me trae de cabeza.

He ensayado la solenoide, y al aplicar a lo bruto un pulso de +5V se enclava y queda ahí para siempre, independientemente que vuelvas a dar otro pulso de +5V. Sin embargo, al dar el pulso de -5V, todo va a su sitio y sin problemas.

¿Qué podemos hacer?


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

invertir los cables al solenoide, y siempre trabajs con tensión positiva, no trabaja con tensión negativa y positva a la vez


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Pandacba,

Es lo que hago para hacer las pruebas, pero esta solución no es la funcional, el circuito final deberá de funcionar por si mismo, sin necesidad de cambiar cables.

Desde un principio pensé que sería más sencillo, pero ya estoy viendo que no..... SOCORROOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

¿Podria ser que estés haciendo las pruebas con una fuente debil (mala o chica) y que el relé para desenclavar tome más corriente , se caiga la tensión y no opere?

Saludos !


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Estoy con una fuente que me sumninistra 5Vdc y 2A. Estas solenoides están diseñadas para ser operadas con baterías (pilas), por ejemplo 4xAA 1,5V. Quiero pensar que no es un problema de la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Mmm.. pues en teoria ese selenoide no consume mas de 500mA asi que si tienes esa fuente de 2A no creo que fuera el problema...

si no te funciona eso que te sugiere panda de no trabajar con tension negativa...

yo lo haria con eso del puente H... un flipflop... y el esquema que te puse... ya lo simule y parece funcionar bien, solo cambiar las resistencias para ajustar el disparo y listo...

PD.. si tienes conque grabar pics mucho mas sencillo en cuanto cicuiteria...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

El consumo máximo es justo 500mA, facilitado por el fabricante, así como su tensión máxima de 6VDC. También le he preguntado al fabricante si hace falta los pulsos negativos para el closed de la válvula, o yo estoy haciendo algo mal. El me lo confirmará.

Yo es que estaba partiendo de la base de un circuito muy simple, como puede ser la carga y descarga de un condensador a través de un resistencia. Esto me permite pulsos positivos en el inicio de la carga del condensador, y pulsos negativos en el instante de comenzar la descarga del mismo. ¿Qué os parece?.

Echaré un vistazo nuevamente a lo que me ha propuesto lubeck.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

ok... mira esta simulacion...

al apretar el boton donde se acoplaria el sensor envia un pulso canal rojo del oscilos al soltar envia un pulso canal azul....


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

la solución es muy slimple, podes utilzar un relevador inversor doble o un puente tipo H de cuatro transistores, no hace  y te hara todo en forma automática


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

voy a mirar....


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

oigan muchachos mejor que vayan haciendo sus depostios en mi cuenta en las islas caiman, pero ojo no confundir mi cuenta con lao de Fogonazo


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Que no era de a grapa?


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

jajajaja,..... algo se ingresará.

Lubeck, te lo has currado, pero necesito algo mucho más sencillo. Estoy estudiando lo del puente en H, que tanto tu como Pandacba lo han recomendado.

¿Alguna sugerencia sobre conexionado/tipología del puente en H?

.... y ya con esto les compro los caimanes también.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> ¿Alguna sugerencia sobre conexionado/tipología del puente en H?


 
el tipico con bjt quizas con puros bc548 y bc559 tienes....





PD.. sabes programar PICS????

EDITO:los que dicen TIP32 podria ser el BC559, los que dicen TIP31 y los 2n2222 podrian ser los BC548...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

No sé programar PICS, pero si al final es lo mejor, aprenderé como todo en la vida. El objetivo final es que el circuito en PCB sea muy muy reducido, por ello no me puedo permitir grandes cosas.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

mmmm... a mi me gusta mas eso de hacerlos con ttl y las arañas para aprender .... pero bue... con un solo pic tienes y te sobra para eso...
los tres lenguajes mas usados son: Basic, C, ASM...

para ese tipo de chambas el basic va de lujo.... busca picbasicpro por ahi... o proton... 
o tambien el flowcode esta bien...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Si, lo miraré. En Basic sé programar (lo básico), no me rendiré.

Te hacerlo con PIC, podré permitirme integrados pequeños, muy pequeños????


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

Tambien podrias utilzar unBA.... no me acuerdo ahora el número, es uno de tipo SIL que se utilza mucho en los equipo de audio como loa aiwa, ese tiene un puente H y que te vendria joya para este trabajo, aparte no es el unico hay varios


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Si, estoy mirando la posibilidad de hacerlo con puente en H. Buscaré lo que dices.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

BA6238A ese seria uno posible, BA6287,


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> Te hacerlo con PIC, podré permitirme integrados pequeños, muy pequeños????


 
los de la serie 10 o 12 son de 8 patitas, quizas hasta SMD existan, pero son un poco dificiles de montar en los PCB....

con respecto al Puente H... 

quizas.... y estoy pensando en voz alta, si el pulso que necesita el selenoide no es de mucha corriente y puesto que lo que nesecita 500mA es la bobina, con un solo pic y  utilizando 2 puertos y dejando 1 en alta impedancia se podria hacer sin puente H.... que loco!!!!... voy a ver si es posible...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Viendo la posibilidad de hacerlo con PIC, es decir con programación. La pregunta que me planteo es que aún así tendré que emplear un circuito de fuerza que alterne polaridad (puente H), la programación sólo me valdrá para que el sistema decida que hacer todo momento.

¿Me equivoco?

Los 500mA son máximo, a 300mA va de muerte.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

jejeje... me adelante a tu pregunta.... 

en teoria podria ser factible nunca lo he echo...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Recuerda que hace falta un pulso de corriente POSITIVO para OPEN y otro pulso de corriente NEGATIVO para el CLOSE. Máx. 500mA


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> Recuerda que hace falta un pulso de corriente POSITIVO para OPEN y otro pulso de corriente NEGATIVO para el CLOSE. Máx. 500mA


 
Si... en teoria y te comento a vote pronto pienso que podria ser factible... 

con respecto a los 500mA es una de la cosas por las que pudiera no ser factible... pero yo creo que lo que necesita los 500mA es la bobina, pienso que no necesariamente tengan que ser los 500mA para el pulso... si los necesita entonces si se necesitaria el puente H... un pic solo entrega unos 20mA


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Si, lo que me estaba imaginando.

De todos modos se me ha encendido la bombilla. Vamos a ver, desde el principio comentaba que el circuito final debe ser muy pequeño, estoy hablando de unos 30x8mm (imagínate). Pues bien, estas dimensiones sólo son necesarias para ubicar la unidad de control, como puede ser un PIC, la parte de fuerza irá en otro lugar, junto con la válvula solenoide. No se si me explico, quiero decir que no estoy tan apretado, y me puedo permitir estudiar bien la posibilidad de usar PIC. Lo del puente en H, seguro que sí.


Gracias, mil veces gracias.

Un curso de PIC????


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> Un curso de PIC????


 
Mmm.. yo mis pininos los hice con ejemplos y viendo este link...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/

necesitas:
 un programador... el winpic... y el compilador picbasic y el microcode studio si lo desea hacer con el link que te pase...

te recomiendo que compres el grabador ya echo te costara unos 20usd pero te ahorras muchos dolores de cabeza, yo si hice el mio pero lo hice por aprender a hacerlo...


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias, recapitularé todo lo que me has dicho. Sinceramene, me has sido de gran ayuda. Te mantendré al corriente de mis avances.

Un abrazo desde Canarias.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Odai 
Unas preguntitas... 
esas valvulas son para aire??
Que presion soportan(psi)???
Donde la compraste(en tu pais o la importaste)?
cuanto te costo (usd)?


----------



## odaimasd (May 27, 2011)

Anteriormente puse un enlace donde se responde a todo eso:

http://ceohz.en.alibaba.com/product/452753651-212079051/Solenoid_valve_DC_24V_MFZ0102M_90.html

Cualquier otra pregunta, no dudes en hacermela saber....


Chao!


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Mmm.. bueno nada mas para el registro 

Seria cuestion de confirmar si funcionaria en la realidad, pero le doy un 80% de factibilidad de que se puede hacer un PH con Pic... claro de unos 20mA pero un Puente H...

Aqui prueba de mi teoria....




 
habra manera de poder dar mas corriente sin que afecte al pic???? digamos con transistores!!! 
Me carga.... porque no se electronica???


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

Hola muchachos, yo de nuevo, no hagan lo que estan pensando, nunca conecten una carga inductiva al micro, ya que esto lo puede bloquear, la regla es que el micro drene la menor corriente, con eso te evitas problemas, hay que poner un trnasistor en la salida(no es lo mejor, pero si mucho mejor que una carga inductiva)y con transistores del tipo BD135 se arman un puene recompacto y sensillo, y dos transistres BC458 o similar en la salida de cada pin del puerto, o algunos de los BA que les mencione, y la corriente de la bobina ni se les ocurra sacarla del lado del regualdor del micro ese es otro error garrafal, deberan poner poner otro regulador o hacer uno con un transistor y zener paro los 4.5V del solenoide y asi si andara


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Ok...

con lo de las cargas inductivas... se me hacia demasiado bello para ser verdad!, de cualquier manera hare la prueba  fisica para ver que pasa, solo en nombre de la ciencia...un pic 628a se quiere despedir!


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

ah y se me olvidaba el diodo en paralelo con la bobina si no los tr pasaran a mejor vida


----------



## Trinquete (May 27, 2011)

Hola amigos ,no leí todos los post ,pero creo que se trata de electrovalvula tipo Lacht.
Es tarde y me tengo que marchar,mañana si puedo explico el funcionamiento.
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

No hay problema con el funcionamiento de la valvula ya sabemos como es.....
Lo que estan intentaod es como implementan el control, que desde el punto de vista discreto ya lo tienen ahora lo intentan con un PIC


Hay una norma del foro que dice que antes de preguñntar u opinar en un hilo debes leer todo el hilo, por eso tu pos termina siendo inútil

Lee las normas del foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

odaimasd dijo:


> Recuerda que hace falta un pulso de corriente POSITIVO para OPEN y otro pulso de corriente NEGATIVO para el CLOSE. Máx. 500mA


 

¿ No la estarás probando sobre la mesa sin presión y la valvula necesite presión positiva para desenclavar ? ¿ Y entonces si lo haría con pulsos de + 4,5 Vdc ?


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

ah......interesante lo de 2M , aunque.........imagina que quieres dejarla en OFF , si no hay presion en ese instante .. que pasa ? como inicia.
y por que acepta tensiones supuestamente inversas ?? ... cosa rara eso .

yo me lei todo el post y la verdad que para empezar suena raro eso de que al principio la cosa era por pulsos solamente y luego la cosa es invertir polaridad .
pero bueno, suponiendo que asi fuese , para que un puente H que es un lio ?? 

lo de hacer el pulso, bueno , ya pusieron cosas, y como no entendi bien que entra , ni me meto (cuando sera el dia que peregunten con diagramas de estados asi todos entendemos )
pero lo de el pulso (suponiendo que ) uno positivo hace on .y otro negativo hace off.
con solo 2 T alcanza, solo complicamos la fuente un piquitin haciendola de +-5v .
o no ??


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

Es lo que yo suponia, ya que la mayoria son servo el mismo aire se encarga de mover el vastago que habre o ciera el paso Aparte donde habla de la valvual no menciona que necesite un puslo negativo solo dice cuanto debe durar este y que la tensión debe ser de 4.5V
El forista dice que se clava, pero porque el pulso dura más de lo debido ya que seguro lo hace a mano y el pobre lubeck lo esta haciendo trabajar a destajo, creo que habra vendeta

El puene H si es que realmente era necesario invertir las conecciuones


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> el pobre lubeck lo esta haciendo trabajar a destajo


 

no que si no quemamos no aprendemos????


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Es lo que yo suponia, *ya que la mayoria son servo el mismo aire se encarga de mover el vastago que habre o ciera el paso *Aparte donde habla de la valvual no menciona que necesite un puslo negativo solo dice cuanto debe durar este y que la tensión debe ser de 4.5V
> El forista dice que se clava, pero porque el pulso dura más de lo debido ya que seguro lo hace a mano y el pobre lubeck lo esta haciendo trabajar a destajo, creo que habra vendeta
> 
> El puene H si es que realmente era necesario invertir las conecciuones


 
medio inseguro, por que si es algun proceso automatico y se quedo sin fluido que haces ?? tenes que madnar que pulsos ?
como verificas el estado anterior??

si probo con el pulso inverso y enclavo entonces esa es una opcion DE SEGURIDAD.

ponele que te vas, cerras hasta el dia siguiente y por algun motivo del proceso puede entre fluido asi que queres que el ultimo pulso del dia asegure un cerrado .....

he ??


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

Esto lo dijo el....


> Así pensaba yo también, pero no es así. Hace falta un pulso negativo para cambiar de estado. Es lo que me trae de cabeza.
> 
> He ensayado la solenoide, y al aplicar a lo bruto un pulso de +5V se enclava y queda ahí para siempre, independientemente que vuelvas a dar otro pulso de +5V. Sin embargo, al dar el pulso de -5V, todo va a su sitio y sin problemas.


 
Pero .... si le creen... o creen que de plano nos este engañando??? 

Con que fin???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

Mi pregunta es ¿ si esa válvula seguirá abriendo y cerrando con + / - 4,5 Vdc y PRESIÓN HIDRÁULICA  ?


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> PRESIÓN HIDRÁULICA


nada mas un detalle que creo no es importante, es neumatica...

por otro lado, ahorita fui a checar una smc que tengo de 110CA y si... sin carga si se mueve el embolo...

si no me creen me pongo mi gorra de Alemania mi camisa de argentina y saco un video moviendose..  (broma )


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

puso que le aplica un pulso A LO BRUTO o sea con el dedo y en las especificaciones dice claro tiempos MENORES de 0,5 segundos y el otro creo que era 0,15 segundos .


no se si se refiere a que el pulso debe durar eso como maximo o que el solenoide responde en ese tiempo como minimo ?? 
ni idea.

pero si lo que hace es meter pulso a dedo................

en las especificaciones no dice invertir pulso .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

Lubeck , no hace falta che .


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

leyendo BIEN :

normalmente cerrada
ancho de pulso 25ms
tiempos de respuesta : on≤0.15s off≤0.5s 

y buscando en la web electrovalvula tipo latch hay de 2 y de 3 hilos y la de 2 hilos si usa inversion de polaridad.....asi que a divertirse con el puente ese o la fuente +-


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

> Lubeck , no hace falta che


 
Era broma Dosme!...


----------



## pandacba (May 28, 2011)

A eso me referia a lo que dijo fernando en las hojas solo habla de una tensión positiva, si necesita negativa lo especificaria

Por otro lado ese tipo de valvulas para disminuir el tamaño de las bobinas son servo es decir, utilzan el mismo aire para mover el mecanismo que hace que trabaje, por eso lo del pulso, aparte para no tener tensión en la retención, por otro lado si se corta le energia la vávula no cambia de estado, cosas que con las otras si... y eso no es deseable para nada por ejemplo en un CNC y otras aplicaciones.....

Luuu dale pila muchacho.......


----------



## josb86 (Jun 25, 2011)

que te costo esta electrovalvula?


----------



## odaimasd (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuesta entre 4 y 5 USD.


----------



## josb86 (Nov 2, 2011)

te funciono lo del puente h con la electroválvula?


----------



## maxee (Ene 7, 2012)

Bueno un poco viejo el tema, pero me mande un circuitito que cumple con el objetivo, y lo pongo por si a alguien le sirve.
Funciona con una fuente partida, buena alternativa al puente H.

Saludos

Edit: cambiando los condensadores se pueden prolongar los pulsos, con una pequeña deficiencia que es la desconeccion lenta, Pero no creo que sea un problema.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2012)

lo podes poner en paint ? como jpg o como pdf o en word ??? 
no puedo abrir comprimidos (me caen mal ....jaa)  

gracias


----------



## maxee (Ene 8, 2012)

Claro..................


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

muchas gracias, ya lo miro, muy amable.

esta bueno, aprovechas el 555 que entrega buena corriente en 1 y en 0 , ya con eso evitas 2 T.
luego con la fuente dual te evitas otros 2 T .

y como solo necesita este circuito pulsos ..........
esta bien sencillo


----------



## maxee (Ene 13, 2012)

Si es bien sencillo y simple..
En este otro circuito utiliza 2 555 mas, para evitar la fuente partida... tambien es bien sencillo y permite regular los Pulsos variando r4, r7, c3 y c4  quiza a alguien le sirva


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2012)

si maxee usas el 555 y su salida que es capaz de mandar +vcc y masa con 200 mA .
pero estas limitado a eso .
lo generico es siempre usar T. de salida .


----------



## maxee (Ene 13, 2012)

Si.. para mas corriente se hace inebitable el puente H

Saludos


----------

